# Winter Travel And Refrigerator



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

So, I will be traveling to Florida the day after Christmas. I will probably be traveling during below freezing temps the first day and experience them at night the first day and maybe even the second night. I would like to bring some food with me rather than buy it all upon arrival. This would require using the refrigerator during my trip. I would have to run the gas for the fridge, which really doesn't concern me because I always do this when I travel. However, would I also need to run the heat to keep the camper warm so that the frig lines don't freeze? If so, is there a greater danger running the heat in-transit than just the frig or is the risk the same in both cases?

Also, I haven't taken local trips with the gas running for the frig that required a fill-up? Is this reason enough to say the heck with my plan and just buy in full when I arrive? Do I really need to stop before I pull in for fuel and turn off the gas and hence the heat and frig, fill up, pull out and then restart everything or can I do this all at the pump or do I not need to do it at all?

Tena


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I can answer the question in the first paragraph as that is easy. No need to run the heat in the trailer for any reason related to the operation of the fridge. Now if you were asking about the water line then maybe it could be needed but it it were really that cold I would not have any water in the lines to start with.

The questions about fridge and fueling is a very complex one but the only good answer is you should stop well short of the pump, go in the trailer and turn off the fridge, fuel the TV, pull well forward then turn the fridge back on. No need to turn off the propane tanks. That said I know of no one that has ever reported a vapor flash fire from the RV fridge, not saying it can't happen, I just never heard of it. This would be even less of an issue in cold weather.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> I can answer the question in the first paragraph as that is easy. No need to run the heat in the trailer for any reason related to the operation of the fridge. Now if you were asking about the water line then maybe it could be needed but it it were really that cold I would not have any water in the lines to start with.
> 
> The questions about fridge and fueling is a very complex one but the only good answer is you should stop well short of the pump, go in the trailer and turn off the fridge, fuel the TV, pull well forward then turn the fridge back on. No need to turn off the propane tanks. That said I know of no one that has ever reported a vapor flash fire from the RV fridge, not saying it can't happen, I just never heard of it. This would be even less of an issue in cold weather.


Thank you.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Andy answered as I would have. I would also stock the fridge before leaving and there are no worries of the fridge being effected by below freezing temps. I would not run the heat on the way down, since many of the lines that are likely to freeze are in the underbelly and exposed to air movement from driving are likely to freeze with or without the heat running while driving. If it's going to be well below freezing, have your camper winterized based on the weather reports. I assume your sleeping in your camper and really don't don't want to winterize your lines if possible? If so, travel during the day when the temps are warmer and then stop for the evening and leave your furnace on at night. It really depends on the temps. If it is too cold your going to need to winterize before you leave until you reach warmer temps.

I have never shut my propane off when filling up but it certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I wouldn't try running the heat while in transit.

I too have never turned off my frig while fueling my TV. I would think the pilot on the frig is located high enough above the ground and far enough from the fuel that any fumes would be dissapated.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

GlenninTexas said:


> I wouldn't try running the heat while in transit.
> 
> I too have never turned off my frig while fueling my TV. I would think the pilot on the frig is located high enough above the ground and far enough from the fuel that any fumes would be dissapated.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Glenn, what you say about distance makes sense to me. The fridge is not really anywhere near my fuel tank, but I suppose a problem could occur as I am pulling out and past the gas tanks when I am done filling.

So, does the fridge not have water lines that I need to worry about freezing? Should I run the heat at night (I will be in a hotel) to help keep them from freezing overnight and help them not get cold enough during the day to feeze?


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is an interesting article on traveling with the propane open and the refrigerator on. http://gypsyjournal.net/traveling_with_propane.htm I think I will get a refrigerator thermometer and test how cold the box is after about 10 hours time. If it stays below 40 I might just run it at night. Would you all recommend that I run the heat at night if I run the fridge or does it make no difference either way. I will be sleeping in a hotel not the TT.

Here is another thought. Do I need to worry that the pilot light will go out while I am driving down the road if I do run with the fridge on?

Tena


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No need to run the furnace for any reason related to the fridge.

The pilot light is very well protected and will not blow out. If it does the system will try to relight it 3 times if that fails the Propane will be shut off. So no worries there.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I've driven with fridge on every trip this summer. Fridge and heat on for 3 trips this fall. No pilot lights on my units, electric (piezo) ignition for both units nothing to blow out. 
I would pull over 30 minutes before our planned Walmart overnight. Go in turn on heat. Drive on. Later climb into a fairly warm bed. 
If you want piece of mind, run the fridge overnight. Shut off before traveling and it will stay cold all day no problem. And there is no water in the fridge other than the condensation that drips off the cooling fins.

As for the pipes freezing. Global warming here in NJ gives me 27f at night and 45 degrees during the day. An average temp around 37f. Not cold enough to freeze the pipes or the tank. I have a cup of water in the sink just for my curiosity purposes. Trailer stays around 39-41f depending on sun.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cdawrld said:


> No pilot lights on my units, electric (piezo) ignition for both units nothing to blow out.


Pilot light was used by the OP and that is why I also used the phrase even if it was not the most correct usage but intent was clear that the discussion was of the burner for the Ammonia boiler. The burner (pilot light) can and will blow out if the access door to the boiler is not correctly installed. If it does blow out it will try to relight with the DSI that reacts to loss of temperature.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I usually do run with the fridge on for my short trips, but they don't require fueling. I think I will run with the fridge on the entire trip this time. My research really does seem to indicate it is safe. I guess I was worried about the igniter trying to restart the fridge while I was passing the gas pumps on my way out of the station, but realistically, I doubt that is a problem. I think the fumes really are only a problem as they are immediately leaving the pump.

Tena


----------

